# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month August 2013

## John Clare

Enter    your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your   photo  and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the   month for August! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us   what  type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a    photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages  or   modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast    correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Crystal

Eastern American Toad - Banjo!  <3

(yeah it's my avatar, but her little fingers and toes, and the look on her face, make this one of my absolute fav pics of her)

----------


## Lisa

My Red Eyed Tree Frogs: wall-e, eva &amp; felix felicis

----------


## teggner



----------


## Peakone

Photo of another Rhacophorus reinwardtii

----------


## Heather

Great pictures already!  :Smile:  Keep them coming  :Smile: .

----------


## Felis

Are pictures of wild frogs allowed or do it have to be pet frogs?

----------


## Crystal

> Are pictures of wild frogs allowed or do it have to be pet frogs?


Pretty sure it just has to be a pic you took yourself, that you have the rights to..  
some of the best I've ever seen are pics taken out in the field.  Don't forget to include what kind of frog or toad it is tho.

----------


## Felis

> Pretty sure it just has to be a pic you took yourself, that you have the rights to..


Thanks, I´ll simply try  :Wink: 



Pelophylax esculentus; two fighting males.

----------


## Brian

> Thanks, I´ll simply try 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelophylax esculentus; two fighting males.


This is terrific, I love the feet above the water.

Yes, wild frogs are eligible for the monthly photo. There is also a dedicated Fieldwork forum if you want to show us more wild frog photos or adventures :Smile:

----------

Felis

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Mr. Toad
Smooth-Sided Toad
Photo taken March 10, 2013 (right before we received six more weeks of winter).

----------


## Keroppi

Australian Green Tree Frog. 

Keroppi, 12 yrs old!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Unsexed Brazilian Horned Frog _Ceratophrys aurita_

----------


## ejh805

Another Amazon Milk Frog  :Smile:

----------


## Crystal

> Another Amazon Milk Frog


this might be the cutest thing i've ever seen.  :0

----------


## ejh805

> this might be the cutest thing i've ever seen.  :0


Hehe ^_^ thank you. The pose he was making was pretty adorable. Right after I snapped the picture, he jumped and smacked into the glass and fell backwards off of it. They're funny things.

----------


## numpty

Here a snap of a Microhyla fissipes tadpole, taken from a drying puddle near Taipei. A filter feeder, and almost transparent.

A meagre effort compared to some of the other photos here!

----------


## rdoyle225

Pacman I don't know what morph he is.

----------


## deeishealthy

> Thanks, I´ll simply try 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelophylax esculentus; two fighting males.


LOVE this picture!

----------

Felis

----------


## Ashley

Male American Toad (Bufo Americanus).

This guy is a little weird and may be a hybrid between Fowler's and American toads (mainly looks American but no belly spots throws me off).

He also has a smaller than normal toe on his right front foot.

Other than that he is perfect and the brightest yellow toad I have ever found!

----------


## Tyler

My African Bullfrog Rex

----------


## Caspian

My big, chubby eating machine named Gnag the Nameless. Or, the Nameless Terror Named Gnag. Whichever you prefer, although Gnag [Pronounced: "Guh-nagg"] is her true name.

She's quite annoyed in this photo after I interrupted her staring contest with a cricket, sitting her plump little belly on the filter with a "Whadda' ya' want!?" face.

----------


## Namio

> Pacman I don't know what morph he is.  Attachment 53607


Looks like a beautiful wild type Ceratophrys cranwelli

----------


## Lynn

My female A moreletii   :Sleeping: 



Getting her daily beauty sleep!

----------


## Lynn

> My big, chubby eating machine named Gnag the Nameless. Or, the Nameless Terror Named Gnag. Whichever you prefer, although Gnag [Pronounced: "Guh-nagg"] is her true name.
> 
> She's quite annoyed in this photo after I interrupted her staring contest with a cricket, sitting her plump little belly on the filter with a "Whadda' ya' want!?" face.



Caspian, I think you have a future in  frog psychology  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gail

Fowler's  Toad (_Bufo fowleri_)

In memory of Rosie (5-31-12)

----------


## smashtoad

> this might be the cutest thing i've ever seen. :0


I agree...adorable shot

----------


## smashtoad

> Here a snap of a Microhyla fissipes tadpole, taken from a drying puddle near Taipei. A filter feeder, and almost transparent.
> 
> A meagre effort compared to some of the other photos here!


I don't agree at all.  Pretty awesome shot.  If you bumped the contrast and make the background whiter...this would approach something worthy of a herproom wall, in my opinion.  Neat

----------


## Nick Evans

Kloof Frog (Natalobatrachus bonebergi) tadpoles in the eggs.

----------


## Kristen

Keith  :Smile:  (_Limnodynastes dumerili_)

----------


## beyond colour

D. Leucomelas early tadpole development

----------


## NancyC

My Cuban...Wilber.  Almost a year old now.  His first birthday is next month.

----------


## Heather

Agalychnis callidryas "Lucky"

----------


## COREY

THis one is my favorite!!!  LOVE IT!!!  =)


>

----------


## armoworrior

no I don't want you to take my picture 

right after this she jumps out of frame

----------


## Etendo

My 4 frogs 2 whites tree frogs and 2 blue dumpy tree frogs kermit,bonnet,frogger and lily pad :Frog Smile:

----------


## Prymal Reptiles

Panama, my Red Eyed Tree Frog

----------


## armoworrior

> no I don't want you to take my picture 
> 
> right after this she jumps out of frame


my green tree frog jellybean I didn't put that up originally

----------


## Etendo

I Love Red Eyed Tree Frogs!!!!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Wendy

Fatty my Green Tree Frog enjoying a soak in her water fountain.

----------


## FrogLoving17

Mr.Jelly

----------


## FrogLoving17

I forgot to include he is a Whites Tree Frog :Smile:

----------


## maxQ

Here's a picture of one of my new Whites Dumpy Tree Frogs that I got today.

----------


## Ryan

here's my pic from the vancouver aquarium of the new mimic dart frog

----------


## gullywhippet

The Hulk! African Bullfrog

----------


## ejh805

> The Hulk! African Bullfrog


Earl from "Dinosaurs". Anyone else see a resemblance?  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Earl from "Dinosaurs". Anyone else see a resemblance?


Lol!!! Its uncanny!!!

----------


## Ryan

earl scares me!

----------


## maxQ

Here is "Baby" my baby Dumpie, she is 1 of 4 that I got just a few weeks ago. She is a darling and I swear she smiles at me. LOL  Poor girl is so sleepy. This was taken with my iPhone.

----------


## ExoticHerps

Male Red eyed tree frog and rain chamber

----------


## maxQ

My Photo Submission for Photo of The Month for June 2013-This is Leon, one of my White Tree Frogs, he's still half a sleep.
.

----------


## COREY

I think this pretty ladie is worth an entry =)

----------


## deathina14

My Red eye green tree frog (litoria Chloris)

----------


## abc123

Wild spring peeper found in southern Ontario.

----------


## Necromencer

Silurana Tropicalis

----------


## XDragonFrogX

2 of my baby red eyed tree frogs  :Smile:

----------

